# HID install on 350 Rancher



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

OK this past weekend i installed HID's on my 350 rancher. I was not thinking while getting this done to take pics of the entire install so this is more of a brief guideline to what I did. 

First, i used a 35watt 9006 bulb 3,000K (yellow) HID kit. You will first have to take the bulb and trim it down. Remove the o-ring. It has a little ridge that holds the o-ring in place, cut it down to make it even with the rest of bulb (see pic below).

Now, the bulb should slide into the houseing of the headlight. If everything slides in smoothly you can now silicone it in. I used RTV High-temp silicone. Let dry over night. 

I now had to replace the factory rubber boot that covers the light housing to keep water/dirt out. (i cut it off the factory rubber boot). I went to lowes and picked up 2 rubber end caps with a hose clamp on them. These worked perfect and fit really really snug. I then sliced an X into the middle of the end cap and passed the two wires coming off of the HID bulb through them. After you do this you can clamp the Rubber end cap to the back of the houseing of the light and silicone around the spot where you passed the wires through. 

After everything is dried you can hook it up and enjoy being able to see at night lol.


----------

